# Breeding Red Tegu's



## NathanBull (Mar 12, 2012)

iv got 2 females that i intend to breed with a mates male and im looking for some infomation on breeding.
i cant find anything on websites on how to breed in captive without hibernation.
Any advice and info would be great.
nathan


----------



## cjsnakes (Feb 15, 2009)

Tegus aren't the easiest lizards to breed they will need to be bruminated for at least 4 months, an then given a spring period! So conditions need to be damper, temps brought up slowly! Tegus will only lay if the conditions are perfect! If not they commonly re-absorb the eggs


----------



## diktar (Sep 19, 2010)

Speak to a guy called Teg..he seems to know hell of a lot mate


----------



## azza23 (May 4, 2011)

How old are they? I beleive that tegus will never breed unless brumated/hybernated in there first year, dont quote me on that but i beleive thats the case, good luck tho : victory:


----------

